# [SOLVED]Brak plików niektórych example

## Pryka

Wie ktoś czemu brak mi niektórych plików example?

Ostatnio chciałem przejrzeć:

```
/etc/make.conf.example

/etc/conf.d/net.example

/usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example
```

I okazało się, że ich nie ma. Brakowało jeszcze innych, ale akurat te pamiętam.Last edited by Pryka on Tue Mar 02, 2010 6:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

może brakuje flagi examples w /etc/make.conf?

----------

## Pryka

Fakt nie mam tej flagi, jak będę w domu to przebuduje z nią system i powiem co i jak. Choć jakieś tam pliki example są więc to trochę dziwne.

----------

## one_and_only

make.conf.example -> /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

net.exaple mam w /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.6.0-r1

----------

## Pryka

@one_and_only dzięki znajdowały się tu gdzie podałeś, chyba obejdzie się bez przebudowy

----------

